
Should you accept a pull request from a very bad person? - libovness
https://whoo.ps/2018/11/19/should-you-accept-a-pull-request-from-a-very-bad-person-part-i
======
sundbry
In the end, I don't think you actually answered your original question?

I'd say do what you will, and if you reject their code, they'll probably be
fine living on in a fork of your project. Personally, I wouldn't mind using
code from someone I disagreed with, because in the end, our common interest in
a piece of software might be one thing that brings two opposing parties
together, rather than divides them apart.

------
caymanjim
From Part II of this:

> What to do with a contributor to your open-source project who turns out to
> be a very bad person—is worth contrasting with what would unfold were you
> his manager at a firm: You'd fire the person.

You'd better be damn careful about that. It's illegal in New York, for
example, to fire someone for their (legal) associations outside of work, when
not representing the company. If they say something objectionable to a
coworker, you're probably fine. But you can't fire someone for being a member
of an objectionable group or taking part in a protest or anything remotely
like that unless they somehow represent the company while engaging in the
objectionable activity.

------
HaoZeke
Click bait

